# Exterior wall penetrations



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Without knowing the TYPE of home construction -- and the age of the structure...

It's impossible to give decent advice.

Indeed, most recent home construction would not even suggest that EMT is the way to go.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Silicone caulk, and #10 Tek screws. Box, or LB, is your choice.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Usually you're coming out of the house from the basement. If you come 
out in the joist space that'll usually bring you through the concrete/parging. 
If you do come out through siding, that's ok too. Going straight into a box 
has the advantage that the box will cover the hole; caulk anyways. Use PVC
boxes/conduit outside. 
In Canada we use (mostly) robertson screws....but not even sure if they're 
available down there. Under the siding there's usually OSB sheets. Any screw
that grabs in the OSB is ok. No need to be longer than 1 1/4". 
If you're down lower, on the concrete, use your commercial tap-cons. 
If you're adding outside plug(s), make sure you know requirements for AFCI's 
and/or GFCI's for your area. Also WP covers....do you need WP when in use? 
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

telsa said:


> Without knowing the TYPE of home construction -- and the age of the structure...
> 
> It's impossible to give decent advice.
> 
> Indeed, most recent home construction would not even suggest that EMT is the way to go.


i would be using aluminum. i meant pipe, not conduit, sorry

house they are looking at was built in the 70's


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Usually you're coming out of the house from the basement. If you come
> out in the joist space that'll usually bring you through the concrete/parging.
> If you do come out through siding, that's ok too. Going straight into a box
> has the advantage that the box will cover the hole; caulk anyways. Use PVC
> ...


thank you for the info. im not sure what PVC boxes are, but i will be using outdoor boxes.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

telsa said:


> Without knowing the TYPE of home construction -- and the age of the structure...
> 
> It's impossible to give decent advice.
> 
> Indeed, most recent home construction would not even suggest that EMT is the way to go.



http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/278-Poocham-Rd-West-Chesterfield-NH-03466/2111425421_zpid/

this is the house


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

chknkatsu said:


> thank you for the info. im not sure what PVC boxes are, but i will be using outdoor boxes.


 PVC boxes are plastic boxes? Just like PVC conduit which you should know about beings that you're an electrician? I'd suggest using PVC conduit as it's cheaper and won't rust just make sure that you glue it correctly and use the right material. Also use duct seal around your box where it penetrates into the house. Make sure you use exterior or stainless screws outside. Doesn't matter what kind anything will go through siding.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Jay82304 said:


> PVC boxes are plastic boxes? Just like PVC conduit which you should know about beings that you're an electrician? I'd suggest using PVC conduit as it's cheaper and won't rust just make sure that you glue it correctly and use the right material. Also use duct seal around your box where it penetrates into the house. Make sure you use exterior or stainless screws outside. Doesn't matter what kind anything will go through siding.


yes i know what PVC conduits are, but i have never dealt with PVC boxes.

I've only worked with two shops my entire career and havent been exposed to a lot of things yet. forgive me for the lack of knowledge


----------

